# For the Haters 09/10



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2010)

some pics from this season.


----------



## J-MAC81 (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice pics man! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2010)

Dood, that is one serious looking Lab!!  Love it!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 28, 2010)

yep thems ducks


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 28, 2010)

That's some sho nuff killin right there.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2010)

01Foreman400 said:


> That's some sho nuff killin right there.



i believe you contributed to a few of those deaths...


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 28, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> i believe you contributed to a few of those deaths...



Yeah when my gun wasn't jamming on me.    I did kill that ruddy.  Man I wish I wouldn't have eaten that thing.    The blue bills where good though.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2010)

i would have helped you out and thrown that vinci in the swamp - piece of junk


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice picks and good deal on the killing.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice spread!


----------



## gdhall (Jan 28, 2010)

whack and stack..are all these in Georgia?


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2010)

gdhall said:


> are all these in Georgia?



no.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2010)

...


----------



## LongBeards (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks like a good season. Congrats!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 28, 2010)

Awesome. Yall had a great year!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks like a good season


----------



## briar270wsm (Jan 28, 2010)

DANGIT BOY.... YOU OL WATER HEAD that is some nice pics right there straight up slay fest.


----------



## SHMELTON (Jan 28, 2010)

You kill all those blue bills on your hole or were you hunting catfish ponds?


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2010)

SHMELTON said:


> You kill all those blue bills on your hole or were you hunting catfish ponds?



seminole, juliette, gunnersville....


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jan 28, 2010)

Glad someone was killing birds.  Nice work.  Like the shot of the spread.


----------



## FullChoke24 (Jan 28, 2010)

Im jealous of your season...mine didnt hold much of a candle to that!  Great job man!


----------



## gunsmoke32 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Killin*

Nice! Some of those pics look very familiar.. Especially the BB's.


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 28, 2010)

Beautiful dog pics!!!!  and the pellet gun head shots are good too    J/K    congrats on the season!!


----------



## Fortner (Jan 28, 2010)

Man, bet your taxidermy bill is sky high!


YEAH RIGHT!


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2010)

i got the hookup


----------



## quackedout (Jan 28, 2010)

good job man looks like yall had a good season! at least somebody was wackin and stackin!


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Why do you keep that bumber in your truck? You dont kill enough birds to get your dog good work in.


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Jan 29, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Why do you keep that bumber in your truck? You dont kill enough birds to get your dog good work in.



Those are for people who limit out really quick and are bored the rest of the day so they decide to work their dog.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Jan 29, 2010)

ugabulldog56 said:


> Those are for people who limit out really quick and are bored the rest of the day so they decide to work their dog.



well usually when we limit out quick we partake in a little bit different activities other than tossing a bumper for a mut.


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Jan 29, 2010)

Each is to his own.  Maybe your mutt isn't worth working with i dont know?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 29, 2010)

ugabulldog56 said:


> Each is to his own.  Maybe your mutt isn't worth working with i dont know?


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Jan 29, 2010)

ugabulldog56 said:


> Each is to his own.  Maybe your mutt isn't worth working with i dont know?



my mutts don't need no work


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 29, 2010)

Let it be known....

If you can't say something nice, or at least neutral, then move to a different thread or you will have lots of time to hunt ducks, because posting here will be difficult for you.


----------



## jdgator (Jan 29, 2010)

Thats a great season. Congrats!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 29, 2010)

So why do you have a bear in your avatar? 

Just like tigers, I wonder what bears dream of when they take a little bear snooze?


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 29, 2010)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> So why do you have a bear in your avatar?



I don't.. But foreman eats A LOT'A popcorn..


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 29, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> I don't.. But foreman eats A LOT'A popcorn..


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 29, 2010)

**im really trying to be good modulators*



DUhollywood1 said:


> Why do you keep that bumber in your truck? You dont kill enough birds to get your dog good work in.



anyone can look at this picture and tell that my dog got more than enough work. over 120 birds in 3 days, some not pictured. nice jab but it dont hold water. or i could disregard that post completely because i do not know what is, own, or have in my truck, a "bumber".










DUhollywood1 said:


> well usually when we limit out quick we partake in a little bit different activities other than tossing a bumper for a mut.



like to see these limits. also i hope that the "mut" comment is not directed toward my lab or the other dog that attended some of those hunts. if it was then you sir lack any sense of character or intelligence.




DUhollywood1 said:


> my mutts don't need no work



all dogs need work to stay on top. but since you claim to know retrievers then you already know that and this post it yet again another failed attempt. 

funny you consider your dogs mutts. sad really....

is it turkey season yet? foreman you got any popcorn left?


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 29, 2010)

Stinkbait they just called and said to come home. They have another pitcher of the cool aid to drink.

I'm going outside for a breath of fresh air ya'll have a good night.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 29, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> Stinkbait they just called and said to come home. They have another pitcher of the cool aid to drink.



i like cherry kool aid. with a little extra sugar than grandma used to put in it...


----------



## Rem270 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice season bud.  Shame we didn't get to hunt the club together.  Guess you were too busy shooting real duck ponds.  Hope to see ya during turkey season.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 29, 2010)

Rem270 said:


> Nice season bud.  Shame we didn't get to hunt the club together.  Guess you were too busy shooting real duck ponds.  Hope to see ya during turkey season.



yea i hate it i never hunted the swamp. got me a $475 doe . i will definitely be there during turkey season.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Jan 29, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> anyone can look at this picture and tell that my dog got more than enough work. over 120 birds in 3 days, some not pictured. nice jab but it dont hold water. or i could disregard that post completely because i do not know what is, own, or have in my truck, a "bumber".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know a lot more than you think bud. Plus anyone could have a dog if stayed at a professional trainer all summer long.


----------



## 2bbshot (Jan 29, 2010)

That spoonie in the first pic is a jack hammer!!!  I hope he made it to the taxidermist. Pretty birds congrats


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 29, 2010)

To kill that many trash ducks, how many catfish ponds do yall have access to?BTW looks like some folks kissed and made up.


----------



## gunsmoke32 (Jan 29, 2010)

2bbshot said:


> That spoonie in the first pic is a jack hammer!!!  I hope he made it to the taxidermist. Pretty birds congrats



He did..getting worked on as we speak.


----------



## Swamp Star (Jan 29, 2010)

I am a HATER. On your season at least. Yall had 10x better season than I did. Im diggin the pic with all the Coots, seein how thats all I could manage to put a limit of in the boat.

Oh well I'm stirrin the chilli.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 30, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Plus anyone could have a dog if stayed at a professional trainer all summer long.



again, not sure if this is directed toward me and my dog or just a random general statement but - my dog has not been with any trainer, ever....


----------



## Rem270 (Feb 1, 2010)

They're just hatin bud, you asked for it though showing off all those ducks.  Once again, congrats on the good season.  Maybe next year my paw in law and I can actually go in with you and get in on some of that action.


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 1, 2010)

Rem270 said:


> my paw in law and I can actually go in with you and get in on some of that action.



definitely. i hate it that it didnt work out this past season but theres always next year.


thanks for all the replies fellas. its been a good one.


----------



## briar270wsm (Feb 1, 2010)

to all the haters... scram is all that needs to be said


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

nice job!


----------



## kscoggins (Feb 21, 2010)

stinkbait, just cause you got a new name on here, that don't mean that you have to bring up your old threads.


----------



## macdog82881 (Feb 21, 2010)

kscoggins said:


> stinkbait, just cause you got a new name on here, that don't mean that you have to bring up your old threads.



Thats what I was thinking


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 22, 2010)

Gald to see yall started to see eye to eye.


----------



## shortstroke (Feb 22, 2010)

macdog82881 said:


> Thats what I was thinking


macdog i been thinkin the same thing glad somebody else caught on


----------

